# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tifozët e Italisë

## The_Capital

*Kampionati botëror 2010.
Tema për të gjithë tifozat e Italis*

*KB, lista përfundimtare e Italisë 
Marcello Lippi ka vendosur se cilët do të jenë 23 futbollistët që do ta përfaqësojnë Italianë në Kampionatin Botëror, Afrika e Jugut 2010, duke mos ftuar Marco Boriellon dhe Giuseppe Rossin.
Përpos, Marco Boriellos dhe Giuseppe Rossit, në Botërorin e sivjetmë nuk do të marrin pjesë as Mattia Cassani, Salvatore Sirigu dhe Andrea Cossu. Mauro Camoranesi përkundër lëndimit të pësuar në stërvitje do të luajë dhe do të jetë i gatshëm për skuadrën që do të mbrojë titullin e vitit 2006.

Portierët: Gianluigi Buffon, Morgan De Sanctis, Federico Marchetti.

Mbrojtësit: Salvatore Bocchetti, Leonardo Bonucci, Fabio Cannavaro, Giorgio Chiellini, Domenico Criscito, Christian Maggio, Gianluca Zambrotta.

Mesfushorët: Mauro Camoranesi , Daniele De Rossi, Gennaro Gattuso, Claudio Marchisio, Riccardo Montolivo, Angelo Palombo, Simone Pepe, Andrea Pirlo.

Sulmuesit: Antonio Di Natale, Alberto Gilardino, Vincenzo Iaquinta , Giampaolo Pazzini, Fabio Quagliarella.
*

----------


## The_Capital



----------


## Gordon Freeman

Suhejbi ri me *manchen* qaty boll e ki ,mos shko kah Italia tash  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mbinjeriu

-Italia me kete skuader modeste qe ka mendoje se ecuria e tyre do jete me e shumta çerekfinalja.

----------


## The_Capital

> Suhejbi ri me *manchen* qaty boll e ki ,mos shko kah Italia tash



*Jo me England-en jam une per kampionatin boteror, por e pash qe se kah hape kerkush temen per tifozat e  Italis dhe thash ta hapi une se ndoshta ka frik dikush qe te hape teme per tifo of Italia :P 

Pershendetje.

Ps. Kish ba mire moderatori kete teme ta fut ne temat e Gjinokastres ose fierit.*

----------


## Gjinokastra

Në fakt unë jam me Italinë, por me lojtarët që ka grumbulluar Lippi nuk do bëjmë gjë. :i terbuar:

----------


## Mbinjeriu

> Në fakt unë jam me Italinë, por me lojtarët që ka grumbulluar Lippi nuk do bëjmë gjë.




-Marcelo Lippi është trajner dhe jo magjistar,dhe nuk kishte ku te merrte futbolliste te tjere,se Italia ka kohe qe nuk ka nxjerre ndonje talent,ndoshta se edhe cilesia e liges ka rene shume dhe per kete arsye sot kombetarja Italiane eshte shume e varfer ne permbajtje.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> -Marcelo Lippi është trajner dhe jo magjistar,dhe nuk kishte ku te merrte futbolliste te tjere,se Italia ka kohe qe nuk ka nxjerre ndonje talent,ndoshta se edhe cilesia e liges ka rene shume dhe per kete arsye sot kombetarja Italiane eshte shume e varfer ne permbajtje.


Natyrale, ka rënë niveli i lojtarëve italian. Duket nga shtimi i lojtarëve të huaj në ligën italiane, SIDOMOS duket nga fakti që ekipi që  ka më pak italian po fiton gjithçka, ndërsa ekipi me më shumë italian ra në kategorinë inferiore.

Do i duhet të punojnë me të rinjtë, ose italianëve në të ardhme do i duhet të lodhen shumë, se pak të përkëdhelur janë. Më kujtohet rasti i Paloschi-t, ai si profesionist ka debutuar me AC Milan, vërtetë e çudtishme, por e shpërbleu duke shënuar golin më të shpejtë si debutues në Itali, për 18 sekonda që nga debutimi si profesionist(rekordin e mban një skocez me rreth 15 sekonda), edhe e shënoj që me prekjen e parë të topit. Por prapë nuk ka treguar qendrueshmëri në lojë.

----------


## malo666

italia gjithmone luan mire kur shancet i ka kundra, mos harroni ne 94, perpak u diskualifikuan nga grupi dhe shkuan deri ne finale...rrofte italia heroike!

----------


## niku-nyc

Italia ne asnji boteror ska hyre favorite dhe ne ket boteror e dim te gjith qe nuk jan favorite. 

E gjitha vendoset ne fushe dhe mund te ndodhi cdo gje

----------


## Bamba

Ckena Niku, nga bohesh ti?  :ngerdheshje: 

Italia si ne 82 po ashtu dhe ne 06 ndeshjen e fundit parapergatitore e ka luajtur me Zvicren dhe ka dale 1-1! Nuk po them qe eshte rregull, po kush po i di kto gjona!  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithsesi *Forza Azzurri*

----------


## Kinney

po fitoi vitin e kaluar, nuk ka lezet te fitoje prap, probabiliteti eshte kunder,
megjithate shpresojme te mos fitoje franca jevge po ndonje shtet i bardhe, si gjermania e te tjere.

do ishte turp i madh sikur te futej balotelli ne kombetare, nuk do isha me tifoz i italise.

----------


## no name

> po fitoi vitin e kaluar, nuk ka lezet te fitoje prap,


Vitin e kaluar?  :ngerdheshje:  

Italia e ka grupin e leht, por sa do kulifikohet në raundin tjetër direkt valixhet në krah edhe në shpi lol.

----------


## Bel ami

Italia ka mbrojtjen me te mire dhe ju po e haroni.Ndeshjet ne grupe jane pak te veshtira sepse skuadrat e vogla nuk mbajne rezerva,por luajne me te gjitha forcat,ndersa ekipet pretedente mbajne ca rezerva per me vone.
Mbetet per tu pare sesa produktiv do te jete sulmi i Italise sepse porta,mbrojtja dhe mesfusha jane te blinduara.DeRosi,Gattuso do e zoterojne mesfushen duke shkatruar sulmet kundershtare.Italia nuk ben loje te bukur,por realizon lojen mbrojtese me te mire.Strategjia me e mire e Italise do te jete loja ne kundersulm, prandaj Pirlo shikohet si i vetmi njeri qe mund ti besohet organizimi i mesfushes.Italia do te varet nga kembet e Pirlos dhe sa me shpejt te rikuperohet ai, aq me mire eshte,ndryshe Italianet do te vuajne ne kerkim te golit.
Te shikojme sesi DeRosi do te jete ne gjendje te organizoje sulmin e Italise ne ndeshjet ne grupe. De Rosi shkelqeu kampionatin qe sapo u mbyll me Romen,te shikojme me Kombetaren.

----------


## Gameness

> -Marcelo Lippi është trajner dhe jo magjistar,dhe nuk kishte ku te merrte futbolliste te tjere,se Italia ka kohe qe nuk ka nxjerre ndonje talent,ndoshta se edhe cilesia e liges ka rene shume dhe per kete arsye sot kombetarja Italiane eshte shume e varfer ne permbajtje.


Mir e ki, nuk osht magjistar.

Ama, e ka kryt e trash dhe, ka ca idea te vjetra, demodé. U prezentu n'Afrik me kampionet e botes te 2006-se.

La n'shpi Mario Balotelli, Antonio Cassano, Giuseppe Rossi dhe plot t'tjere qe kan kualitet, force fizike, dribling, vizion. Per cka? Per mi marr me vete percat plake...

----------


## Gameness

comunque sia... spero che l'Italia se ne vada fuori dalle balle il prima possibile, ergo, non arrivi nemmeno agli ottavi.

Forza Svizzera, che su 11 giocatori, 3 sono albanesi. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Con tutto il rispetto per miei compatrioti di questo forum che tifano per gli azzurracci :-)

----------


## niku-nyc

Pirlo do jet gati ne ndeshjen e 3't, ne vend te tij do luaj Montolivo. 

Me Paraguay do jet e veshtire.

----------


## ELDORADO

*forca ITALIA*

----------


## goldian

ishalla ju rrah paraguaj

----------


## ELDORADO

> comunque sia... spero che l'Italia se ne vada fuori dalle balle il prima possibile, ergo, non arrivi nemmeno agli ottavi.
> 
> Forza Svizzera, che su 11 giocatori, 3 sono albanesi. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Con tutto il rispetto per miei compatrioti di questo forum che tifano per gli azzurracci :-)


si do qe te jete.....shpresoj qe italia te dale jashte (koqeve) sa me shpejt e mundur,ergo,nuk arrin as edhe deri ne 8'she.

forca zvicer, qe nga 11 lojtare , 3 jane   SHQIPETAR, POOOOOOOOOOOO!

me gjithe respektin per bashkepatriotet e mi te ketij forumi qe bejne tifozllek per te kalterit





shpresoj e kam perkthy tamom ,dhe uroj qe ta kuptov ca i ke bere vetes te shkruash ne italisht ne kete teme,pra ne italisht dhe kundra tifozve italia !!!!!!!!!!



FORCA ITALIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------

